# Custom Sub Enclosure for '04 Spec V



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Hope you can help. I own an '04 Spec V. I'm looking to upgrade my system. My starting point is my trunk. I wanna buy a 10" sub, but I have the 8" RF from nissan. Anyone know where to find custom sub enclosures for this model of car. Or and designs for a custom built one?

This is what I'm working with:


























It'd be really apprecaited, any and all comments. Thanks alot.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i got a truck style box that is lot deeper that a normal truck box.. and made the speaker face the back with the cap and amp was mounted on the deck lid


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

theubergeek said:


> i got a truck style box that is lot deeper that a normal truck box.. and made the speaker face the back with the cap and amp was mounted on the deck lid



This all fit in your b15 trunk, not affecting your cargo space?


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)




----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

u can make it fit the contoure of the car or build it out.. play with fiberglass to make it work better i can make you one


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

theubergeek said:


> u can make it fit the contoure of the car or build it out.. play with fiberglass to make it work better i can make you one


 I'm the type of guy that NEEDS the cargo space, especially that 60/40 fold down. What I was hoping for, was to get something that'll allow me to STILL use the 60 side. You make these? What do you charge? I'm looking here too for custom work, still figuring out costs.


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

U:\My Documents\2652021_12_full.jpg
This is kind of what I'm looking for. I wanna use the corner in front of the stock sub, and then create a flat pannel for my amp where the stock sub is. Does that make sense? I don't want it to look like plastic. Pretty much covered in carpet like the trunk.


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't have the link set up properly last time.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i'll get some prices kicking around with the boys.. try to do it as cheap but no loss of quality.. look pm me some time so i can get ya number and chat some things around with ya...


----------

